# Crib bumpers not safe but bassinets are? safety question



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

I am not using a crib, but my friend is using one with bumpers. The latest news is bumpers can cause suffocation, but i haven't said anything to my friend yet. They now make mesh bumpers that are breathable.

My question is: How are bumpers deemed unsafe, but cosleepers, bassinets, moses baskets, etc., all have essentially a bumper around them and they are safe? I don't get it.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

You're right - experts advise against crib bumpers. To prevent SIDS, the only thing in the crib should be a fitted sheet, firm mattress and your baby.
Bassinets and baskets aren't covered by mandatory - only voluntary - safety standards so March of Dimes, for example, recommends full-size cribs whenever possible.
We use a full-size crib at the end of our bed for naps and part of the night and DS2 spends most of the night in bed with us.


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah...voluntary...meaning the government hasn't declared it unsafe? But it still seems to fall in the same category as bumpers to me. So now I am a little unsure of my plan to use a moses basket. What do you all think of the moses basket?

I am asking because I was thinking to use a moses basket for naps and possibly a little at night time, but I am planning to cosleep. I want to have a place for babe to sleep other then just in my bed, and we don't have room for a crib. Some babies do sleep better without cosleeping and I want to give the baby that option if that is what she likes. Although I know I will feel better with her right next to me.


----------



## twinpossible (Sep 8, 2011)

I always think the right thing to do is what works best for your family. I have twins, one sleeps soundly in a co-sleeper next to the bed. The other one sleeps SO deeply that she used to set the alarms off in the NICU. To save my sanity I have the deep sleeper in bed with me and the twin sister in the co-sleeper. Many companies talk about SIDS at length and go back and forth about tactics. I personally have never heard of a baby dying of SIDS who sleeps in the same room as the parents. Supposedly the sound of your breathing reminds the baby to breath. As an alternative I will bring up is an in bed co-sleeper. It is a plastic shell with a cushy cover that you put in bed with you. Our daughter used it when she first came home but now I just swaddle her and sleep next to her in bed. Your baby will have its own preferences and personality that you will need to adjust to, I say roll with it


----------

